# Importance of a binding, and advice needed!



## Stewartsj (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi there,

After looking through the forum for 6 hours, I just bought a 2012 Lib Tech TRS C2BTX online. I'm 5'8, 160 lbs, and the board is 154 cm. I ride trees, groomers, powder (when I can, although I am by the Rockies, we don't get that much powder here), and will start revisiting the park this year (stopped after jr. high, got too scared after broken tail bone lol).

My old set up: Burton custom 2004, burton custom detox (the corona ones), and 32 exus boots.

My question is, should I be looking for a new set of bindings as well? I'd really like to get everything out of the board, and if that means getting new bindings, I'll do so. Will my burton detox fit my lib tech well? How much difference will the new bindings bring? I've been looking at Burton Cartels but if anyone has any other advices, I'm open to all suggestions. I think I may also be in the market for new boots.

Thanks!


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

The Customs are on the lower end of Burton's line. But that doesn't mean that you have to replace them because they have been built for years and years. If you like the way the feel, keep using them. Binding technology hasn't advanced that much in the las few years, major trends are canted footbeds which are great if you have bad knees. If you want to buy new bindings, look for ones that have a medium flex, like the Forum Shaka, Flux TT30 or Union Force. Burton bindings are great as well but I personally hate the new, small re-flex baseplate. The toe and heel part of the binding lift under pressure. If you don't mind that, the Malavita or Cartel might be right for you.

Same with boots. If yours fit and you feel good in them, why change them? It's hard to give boot suggestions because your feet are different to everyone else's. Try on as many as you can, regardless what brand and go with the most comfortable.


----------



## Stewartsj (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for that! I'll definitely look at the medium flex bindings. I've been looking at the online retailers in Canada, but it's been a little difficult. 

How much difference would it make if I switch from custom to let's say an union force?


----------



## LordOrion (Mar 29, 2012)

IMO bindings are the most important thing in my setup... binding defines the way you're feeling and driving the board!

Btw i own the Cartel (on my T.Rice HP) and i love them! I just love the extra feeling provided from the re-flex baseplate!


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

I just ordered some flux DMCC lights from freerideboardshop for 225 shipped to alberta, pretty good for a medium flex binding with 370 msrp.


----------



## Stewartsj (Apr 24, 2012)

Damn, I can't seem to choose a size option to complete the sale on the DMCC's


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

UHH it only comes in large now XD (9.5+)

EDIT: nvm just checked.... Yeah I don't know why lol... Can email them? I just ordered mine like 2 hours ago.

EDIT2: called them, they're going to check stock again. Meanwhile, they have a bunch of stuff for 49% off . I like reviews from thegoodride.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The good ride barely tells you anything in their reviews about how the product really performs. Good and bad don't cut it for a performance review.

For a more power direction look at Raiden Blackhawks, Flux SF45's, Flow NXT ATse's, K2 Companies, or Burton Cartel Restricteds. For a bit more park oriented look at Raiden Phantoms, Flux DMCC Light, Flow M9se's, K2 Uprises/Formulas, or Burton Malavitas.

Union is overpriced. I would spend less on K2 Formulas and be much happier than in Forces.


----------



## Stewartsj (Apr 24, 2012)

yuhaoyang said:


> UHH it only comes in large now XD (9.5+)
> 
> EDIT: nvm just checked.... Yeah I don't know why lol... Can email them? I just ordered mine like 2 hours ago.
> 
> EDIT2: called them, they're going to check stock again. Meanwhile, they have a bunch of stuff for 49% off . I like reviews from thegoodride.


Damn. I wear size 8.5 boots. Would 8.5 boots not fit a large at all?



Nivek said:


> The good ride barely tells you anything in their reviews about how the product really performs. Good and bad don't cut it for a performance review.
> 
> For a more power direction look at Raiden Blackhawks, Flux SF45's, Flow NXT ATse's, K2 Companies, or Burton Cartel Restricteds. For a bit more park oriented look at Raiden Phantoms, Flux DMCC Light, Flow M9se's, K2 Uprises/Formulas, or Burton Malavitas.
> 
> Union is overpriced. I would spend less on K2 Formulas and be much happier than in Forces.


Sorry for the noob question. I haven't been on the market for snowboards for some time... but what about for riders that want all around? Both power & park


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

not all companies use standardized sizing I think....
if I recall correctly flux is M/L, some companies use S/M/L, where L is something like 8.5-11. It depends on how big your boots are too, some are larger or smaller than avg for their size (malamutes are smaller for their size, for instance, kempers as old as they are, are bigger for their size)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Stewartsj said:


> Damn. I wear size 8.5 boots. Would 8.5 boots not fit a large at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the noob question. I haven't been on the market for snowboards for some time... but what about for riders that want all around? Both power & park


I picked bindings that work for the TRS as a park board or all mountain board. So if park is a concern just go with the second set of suggestions.


----------

